# Change of Card with current ATi Tool...???



## Kross (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I currently own an ATi Radeon X700 Pro 256MB AGP...which I will soon be trading in for an ATi Radeon X850 Pro 256MB AGP.

My question is, once I install the new card, will the ATi Tool automatically detect it or do I have to uninstall and reinstall the tool?

Also, I have two profiles saved in ATi Tool with my current card, ATiTool loads up with windows startup with the default profile on. What will happen to these profiles once I take out the current card, put in the X850 and start up the computer?


----------



## spectre440 (Aug 24, 2005)

i dont think you have to reinstall the tool, but i could be wrong, you will definantly, however, need to reinstall the drivers for the new card.

as for the profiles, you'll simply need to create new ones for your new card.

lastly, i didnt know they made x700 for agp... at least i have seen any on sale at the places i usually check hardware and hardware prices at....


----------



## Kross (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, they make X700 for AGP, you just have to look for them.

Won't the X850 Pro use the same Catalyst Driver?...or am I wrong?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2005)

card change will be automatically detected

if you have profiles loaded on startup atitool will tell you "video card change detected, profiles not loaded"


----------



## Kross (Aug 25, 2005)

Now THAT is some ituitive programming...Thank you W1zzard!!!


----------

